# Anyone want to throw a number at this?



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

BurtiElectric said:


> I was underbid on a service. Here's the job:
> Three gang 100a per position overhead meter. The drop was straight approx 14ft.
> The loads were right behind the base, figure 10-12ft each
> Three fuse boxes main and range, with 4 circuits in each.
> ...


I was going to put in three 100a 20 circuit panels


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

Apparently not


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

BurtiElectric said:


> I was underbid on a service.


What was your number?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Around 9k

To add: I have a friend in PA, and he has told me that CA and PA prices are about the same.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

BurtiElectric said:


> I was underbid on a service. Here's the job:
> Three gang 100a per position overhead meter. The drop was straight approx 14ft.
> The loads were right behind the base, figure 10-12ft each
> Three fuse boxes main and range, with 4 circuits in each.
> ...



No replies read yet. 
$3500.00 ish.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

electricmanscott said:


> No replies read yet.
> $3500.00 ish.


holy smokes, a 3 gang pack and 3 panels for 3500? want to come work for me?:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I would probably be between $6k - $7500


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

Celtic said:


> What was your number?


3800.00

It went for 18


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Around 9k
> 
> To add: I have a friend in PA, and he has told me that CA and PA prices are about the same.


If it would sell for 9k they are not close to the same prices in CA and PA.


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

Theirs prob about 500.00 in material onedayswork and they pay for the permit and inspection


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

BurtiElectric said:


> 3800.00
> 
> It went for 18



No license required in that part of PA?


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

Celtic said:


> No license required in that part of PA?


You need a Master license!!!!!
I couldn't friggin believe how cheap it went for


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

you were just going to the supply the meters and panels?
not running any of the circuits? 

This was a changeout? if it was how accessible were the existing panels?


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

BurtiElectric said:


> You need a Master license!!!!!
> I couldn't friggin believe how cheap it went for


I don't think that other fellow has the credentials.


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

drspec said:


> you were just going to the supply the meters and panels?
> not running any of the circuits?
> 
> This was a changeout? if it was how accessible were the existing panels?


Just a changeout, the panels were 3ft down and right inside the house. Very straightforward changeout
There was already wood mounted, I would just have covered it with 1/2 inch plywood


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> holy smokes, a 3 gang pack and 3 panels for 3500? want to come work for me?:laughing::thumbup:


3 panels and breakers, $300 bucks. 3 gang meter socket, another $300-$400. Pipe, wire and miscellaneous $500 or so. Materials x 1.5. 12 hours labor @150. 

$200 or so for the permit. 

$3725. Add your desired profit to that.


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

drspec said:


> you were just going to the supply the meters and panels?
> not running any of the circuits?
> 
> This was a changeout? if it was how accessible were the existing panels?


I would supply everything
The drop would be 4/0 4/0 2/0 aluminum in PVC 
Three ten ft pieces of 100a Seu
Three Siemens 100a 20 circuit panels 48.00 each and they come with 3- single 20's


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

electricmanscott said:


> 3 panels and breakers, $300 bucks. 3 gang meter socket, another $300-$400. Pipe, wire and miscellaneous $500 or so. Materials x 1.5. 12 hours labor @150.
> 
> $200 or so for the permit.
> 
> $3725. Add your desired profit to that.


They were paying permit and inspection 
I was very close to where you would of been


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

How much was total parts... only way to give you a hard number for the complete job...


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

B4T said:


> How much was total parts... only way to give you a hard number for the complete job...


My quote was 524.00 and change from my supplier


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

BurtiElectric said:


> Just a changeout, the panels were 3ft down and right inside the house. Very straightforward changeout
> There was already wood mounted, I would just have covered it with 1/2 inch plywood


what did the existing wiring look like? any reason for concern there?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BurtiElectric said:


> My quote was 524.00 and change from my supplier


I would bid it at $2400.00.. figuring 1.5 days labor..


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

drspec said:


> what did the existing wiring look like? any reason for concern there?


Older Romex not really any concern


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Probably around $4k or a bit more depending on the cost of the meter socket and if they need disconnects outside


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Hippie said:


> Probably around $4k or a bit more depending on the cost of the meter socket and if they need disconnects outside


Materials are around $600.00 with tax.... how many days labor are you figuring for $3400.00...


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

with all that info I would probably be around $4k - $4.5k


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

B4T said:


> Materials are around $600.00 with tax.... how many days labor are you figuring for $3400.00...


I figured 2 days (by myself) and more than 600 in material, with 12' runs to panel I figured they aren't back to back unless he was saying the whole run would only take 12' of se.


----------



## MikePEC (Jun 23, 2012)

I don't know what part of PA but here in pittsburgh I could never get 3800.


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

MikePEC said:


> I don't know what part of PA but here in pittsburgh I could never get 3800.


What does it go for in Pittsburgh?

Eastern PA is where I live


----------



## MikePEC (Jun 23, 2012)

I'd probably do it for 1800 pocket a grand for the day. If your parts quote was right at 524. I know I could lessen that some by extra pieces of wire around the shop. And of course if they was paying permit inspection fees.


----------



## MikePEC (Jun 23, 2012)

I have gotten 2400 to 2800 tho for that kind setup. Everyone's business is different. If the timing was right and I had enough extra stuff around and I wasn't super busy!


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

MikePEC said:


> I'd probably do it for 1800 pocket a grand for the day. If your parts quote was right at 524. I know I could lessen that some by extra pieces of wire around the shop. And of course if they was paying permit inspection fees.


I'm assuming weekend warrior?


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

BurtiElectric said:


> 3800.00
> 
> It went for 18



Your competitor? 



MikePEC said:


> I'd probably do it for 1800 pocket a grand for the day. If your parts quote was right at 524. I know I could lessen that some by extra pieces of wire around the shop. And of course if they was paying permit inspection fees.


----------



## MikePEC (Jun 23, 2012)

No weekend warrior! 50/30/20. New work/service work/commercial work. Make a thousand for the day is bad? I wouldNt do all the time but the right circumstances!


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

9k is pretty steep, I'm doing 4 meters, 4 remote subs(each unit) for 10k. Material is only 2k and about 2.5 days labor,2.5 men. Yours since back to back I would have bid at around 4k


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

I did a 2 gang, with breakers 125 per meter position. 2 subs. One directly behind, one about 40' away. It was 4k.
I figured 24 man hours. About 900 in material.made some good scratch. And they felt they got a value.
I was not the low bid either. And I still have been back to do more work.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

MikePEC said:


> No weekend warrior! 50/30/20. New work/service work/commercial work. Make a thousand for the day is bad? I wouldNt do all the time but the right circumstances!



Sure a thousand bucks for a days work is nice. 
You're not really. making a thousand for the day. 


What the hell is going on today? These pricing threads are turning into who can work cheaper. :laughing:


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

electricmanscott said:


> Sure a thousand bucks for a days work is nice.
> You're not really. making a thousand for the day.
> 
> What the hell is going on today? These pricing threads are turning into who can work cheaper. :laughing:


I enjoy these kind of threads and have learned a lot from them... Not judging anyone's prices as being too high or low, its just interesting to see different prices and how other people price work.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> 3 panels and breakers, $300 bucks. 3 gang meter socket, another $300-$400. Pipe, wire and miscellaneous $500 or so. Materials x 1.5. 12 hours labor @150.
> 
> $200 or so for the permit.
> 
> $3725. Add your desired profit to that.





B4T said:


> I would bid it at $2400.00.. figuring 1.5 days labor..





drspec said:


> with all that info I would probably be around $4k - $4.5k





Shockdoc said:


> 9k is pretty steep, I'm doing 4 meters, 4 remote subs(each unit) for 10k. Material is only 2k and about 2.5 days labor,2.5 men. Yours since back to back I would have bid at around 4k




From what I came up with I would submit a proposal for $4200.00 with the intention of doing it for $4k if they want to haggle.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

MikePEC said:


> I'd probably do it for 1800 pocket a grand for the day. If your parts quote was right at 524. I know I could lessen that some by extra pieces of wire around the shop. And of course if they was paying permit inspection fees.


I would't do a single meter for that on the weekend. Lol.


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

Hippie said:


> I enjoy these kind of threads and have learned a lot from them... Not judging anyone's prices as being too high or low, its just interesting to see different prices and how other people price work.


That's why I started the thread i wanted to see how all over the place the numbers would be


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> 9k is pretty steep, I'm doing 4 meters, 4 remote subs(each unit) for 10k. Material is only 2k and about 2.5 days labor,2.5 men. Yours since back to back I would have bid at around 4k


Agreed, more around 8k.

3 Meters x1500=4500
3 Panels x1000=3000
1 Permit fee 500
================
8k


Sign here: x_____________________:brows:


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

Sub to tool5150. 8k
Profit 30 percent. 2400
Total. 10400 

total effort required , very little. 

:laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

socalelect said:


> Sub to tool5150. 8k
> Profit 30 percent. 2400
> Total. 10400
> 
> ...


just sign on the line....... :thumbsup:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Agreed, more around 8k.
> 
> 3 Meters x1500=4500
> 3 Panels x1000=3000
> ...


:laughing: Good luck with that. :thumbup:


----------

